
Nvidia’s new RTX 2080, 2080 Ti video cards ship on Sept 20, starting at $799 - okket
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/08/nvidia-announces-new-raytracing-focused-rtx-2080-2080-ti-graphics-cards/
======
ratsimihah
Good for deep learning?

